# ivor216



## ivor216 (Feb 9, 2007)

Does anyone have any photos of the tugboat Liberator. She was built in 1906 by Cox & Co Falmouth for the Dundalk Harbour. Later bought by Alexandra Towing in 1916 and taken over by the Navy in ww1. Returned to Alexandra Towing in 1919 and later renamed the Salthouse in 1920. Then bought by the Port Talbot Pilots in 1928 and named Lady eveline. She was then bought by the Llanelli Pilots in 1934 and named Lady Howard Stepney. Bought by the Tees Towing Co. of Middlesborough in 1942 and sold to the Stockton Shipping & Salvage Co. for breaking up in 1948. I think she ended her days on the River tees as a clubhouse.


----------

